# Ubuntu: Firefox standard stream player verändern



## Axel_Foly (17. August 2008)

*Ubuntu: Firefox standard stream player verändern*

Hallo,

wie kann ich beim firefox den player für videos und videostream umstellen? der standart player funktioniert nicht bei allen streams ... deshalb würde ich den gern austauschen ... ? jemand erfahrung damit?


----------



## Bauer87 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Ubuntu: Firefox standart stream player verändern*

Erstmal ne Erklärung: Bei Linux sind Player strikt in Frontends und Backends getrennt. Du kannst im Prinzip jedes Frontend (Oberfläche) zusammen mit jedem Backend (das spielt tatsächlich ab) benutzen. Das ist so, als wenn du bei Windows einen Windows Media Player mit Helix-Engine (Real Player) oder iTunes mit WMP im Hintergrund hättest. Außerdem kann man für jedes Backend noch Codecs nachinstallieren. Das heißt, es muss meist nicht ersetzt werden, sondern man kann [Windows-Talk]OGG- oder AAC-Unterstützung für den WMP bekommen[/Windows-Talk] oder (heruntergeladene) Flashvideos direkt in seinem Lieblings-Player angucken.

Jetzt zu deinem Problem: Du benutzt Totem mit Gstreamer-Backend (Standard bei Ubuntu) und hast alle Codecs nachinstalliert, weil die automatisch angeboten werden, wenn du eine nicht unterstützte Datei abspielen willst. Trotzdem kannst du gewisse Streams (Windows Media?) nicht abspielen. Das kann verschiedene Ursachen haben und daher gibt es auch verschiedene Lösungen:
1. Das WMV-Plugin für Gstreamer kann kein WMV in der neuesten Version abspielen. Versuche es mit einem anderen Backend. Als Windows-Umsteiger nutzt du am besten VLC (Anwendungen--> Hinzufügen --> VLC), denn das installiert ein neues Backend und so bleibt dein Totem (Ubuntu-Standard) unangetastet.
2. Du arbeitest mit einem 64-bit-System. Hier gibt es meines Wissens kein Plugin für WMV. (Schon weil Microsoft selber auch keinen 64-Bit-WMP hat.) Wenn nicht automatisch das 32bit-Modul installiert wird, kannst du es auch hier mit VLC probieren.
3. Der Stream ist mit DRM abspielgeschützt. Dann gibt es keine Lösung. User-Gängelung gibt es nur von großen Software-Firmen (Apple und Microsoft). Entweder du knackst illegalerweise die Verschlüsselung oder du verzichtest auf den Stream. Offenbar will dieser Stream ja auch gar nicht geguckt werden, sonst würde er dich ja auch nicht aussperren.


----------



## Axel_Foly (19. August 2008)

*AW: Ubuntu: Firefox standart stream player verändern*

danke für die schöne erleuterung ... jetzt wird mir einiges klarer.

der vlc player ist echt besser ... jetzt gehen die meisten ... außer der olympia stream vom orf , aber der scheint mir irgendwie verschlüsselt zu sein ...


----------



## Axel_Foly (10. September 2008)

*AW: Ubuntu: Firefox standart stream player verändern*

... die streams gehen jetzt alle ... allerdings sind sie zb bei rtl-now etwas bild und ton versezt ... nehme mal an das das problem irgend ein codec ist ... jemand nen plan was mit da abgeht?


----------



## k-b (11. September 2008)

*AW: Ubuntu: Firefox standart stream player verändern*

Kann auch an denen liegen. Link mal den Stream, dann probier ichs mal aus.


----------



## Axel_Foly (12. September 2008)

*AW: Ubuntu: Firefox standart stream player verändern*

Alarm für Cobra 11 online sehen - Die Action-Serie als Video bei RTL N 
das hier wäre der link


----------



## k-b (12. September 2008)

*AW: Ubuntu: Firefox standart stream player verändern*

Also ist bei mir auch. Hast du das mal mit einem Windows verifziert, obs nicht am Stream liegt?


----------



## Axel_Foly (12. September 2008)

*AW: Ubuntu: Firefox standart stream player verändern*



k-b schrieb:


> Also ist bei mir auch. Hast du das mal mit einem Windows verifziert, obs nicht am Stream liegt?


also auf meinem 2. rechner unter windows funktioniert der stream ganz normal ...


----------



## Bauer87 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Ubuntu: Firefox standard stream player verändern*

Ich hätte es gerne auch probiert, aber ich fliege schon in der Browserweiche raus. Aber es wird wohl einfach an den nicht vorhandenen Spezifikationen zu WMF liegen. Da interpretiert der WMP wohl anders als andere Player.


----------



## k-b (12. September 2008)

*AW: Ubuntu: Firefox standard stream player verändern*

Setz halt ne VM auf


----------

